# New motor



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Well it's bye bye to








and hello to








Think it needs a clean now though.
Second day of setting up stages for the Granite city rally.
















Got to say I'm hugely impressed with it.
Once you get used to the roll it can't half corner hard, 3.0 diesel engine with tree stump pulling torque so doesn't hang about.
In fact I think it's better than the 5 series, just as quick down back roads, just as comfy cruising A roads and dual carriageways, plus I'd love to see a 5 series keep up with me down the forest tracks with a load bed full of stage furniture. LOL


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Now thats going to take a few minutes longer to detail, thats for sure :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice. Looks great


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Is the paintwork in such a terrible condition as the BM though? AND did you get the BM finished before you punted it??

Vix


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice, here is my last XLT Thunder. What model is your's as I miss mine now.

I had a silver one for a while too and used them as a marshall/radio vehicle at the JCMR.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Very nice motor. I am looking at getting an offroader, but am torn between the Defender, L200 and a ranger. The wife is hell bent on a Defender, and i do love them, but for an everyday motor??? Hmmm.


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks folks.
Yeah Vix I did finish the rest of the paintwork on the BM before it went.
The dealer just parked it at the front and put a price on it and the keys weren't even cold from leaving my hands LOL
Paint on this is very good for being done by dealer, some very light swirls but nothing major, they know I'm fussy and only gave it a light wash before I got it.
Now that I've stopped playing in the forests for a bit I'll get it corrected fully next time I'm home.
So far only had the chance to wash it and give it a layer of Swissvax Saphir.
It's a Wildtrak limited edition, Performance blue paint and 'Le mans' stripes, comes with the roller shutter cover as standard.
Inside though it's identical to the other Wildtrak's.
Yeah I've already discovered that i won't be saying I'll give the motor a "quick" wash ever again!!!
Needs A Clean - Defenders are great but just be aware of "land Rover elbow", they are very tight on the elbow room so the driving position can be a bit weird, especially on longer journeys.
L200's are great trucks, plenty to choose from and all different specs.
The equivalent Animal is higher specced than the Wildtrak but the Ford has the edge on engine/ride/handling.
I'm averaging 30mpg and I'm not gentle with this thing at all, already done about 200 miles along forestry roads.
Other thing to be aware of is if you spec the Wildtrak over the Ranger Thunder you can't fit a canopy of any description as the sport bar on the Wildtrak prevents this.
I didn't want a canopy and the roller shutter is perfect for my needs.
Got to say though i'm hugely impressed with it both on and off road and wish i'd bought one years ago.
Few inside pics


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Can you stand on the shutter/load cover?

I loved my Ranger for setting up the chairs in the back to watch the stages from the 'grandstand'

Put on some official stickers and a couple of mag mounts and people let you go ANYWHERE!!!


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

No you can't stand on it and it's not load bearing.
I'm always too busy when the stage is live to sit down anyway. lol
Once it's rolled back you only lose a foot or so of the load bays vertical space if that makes sense just the bit under the sport bar. 
So you can still set up chairs and that in the load bay.
Only real pic I have of the load bay just now, you can see the flat top panel of the roller shutter, once retracted it's level with the sport bar, robs a bit of space but it's an option on the other Wildtrak's available without the stripes and not standard fit like this one.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I see what you mean.

There was a cover for the XLT that was hinged and load bearing but I never got round to it!!


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

aye a lad round here has one of those on his XLT.
made from chequer plate I think.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

There had to be a good reason for getting rid of the BM. Hope you have fun with the new one!


----------



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

I like it, but much prefer the 5 series..


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

They are defo a lifestyle vehicle.

I have kinda stopped fishing, camping, cycling and going to rallies since I got rid of mine.

I was always too bl***y worried about getting the Audi dirty.............

Talk about wrapping a car up in cotton wool..............................


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I dont see how a Ford jeep can be better than a 5 series my self, if your a farmer then obviously, but saying it handles better is crazy lol.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

FlyingfocRS said:


> Defenders are great but just be aware of "land Rover elbow", they are very tight on the elbow room...


Ha ha, tell me about it!! When you are off roading and hit a stone or tight wheel track and the steering is torn from your grip - you quickly find out just how close the window is to your elbow!

I speak from many painful experiences 










Not me being winched out by the way


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

oh this is what happens when a ford ranger and transit sportvan mate 

looks the danglies i checked one of them out at ford in glasgow but was to busy ogling a sportvan to take a proper look :lol:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

"but saying it handles better is crazy"

I think you are miss reading his point. Would you rip your 5 series down a forestry road?

I felt the Ranger to be bloody dangerous in even the lightest of rain (on tarmac) but it served a purpose over and above what I wanted it to do.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dougster said:


> "but saying it handles better is crazy"
> 
> I think you are miss reading his point. Would you rip your 5 series down a forestry road?
> 
> I felt the Ranger to be bloody dangerous in even the lightest of rain (on tarmac) but it served a purpose over and above what I wanted it to do.


no no i totally agree and see your point about the forest etc but i bet the 5 series could out handle the ranger especially the 5 being an m sport.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

I DO love your Ford :thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Without a doubt Graham. A lada on bald tyres could out handle the Ranger in the wet.

Great fun for power sliding at 20mph though!!


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

I didn't say it out handled it I said it was about as quick along a B road.
The power is more useable and once used to the roll you can fair chuck it around.
Plus with all the bumps and potholes on the average B road round here you can keep the foot in with the Ranger when the BM was complaining and you had to back off.
It's all about owning the motor that suits your own personal needs, the BM no longer fitted my requirements, the Ranger ticks all the boxes both for my self and my business as it will be used as a support vehicle for shows etc.
Plus I've the advantage of if I do want a car I've got this








And no the Ranger does not out perform this one except on a forest track LOL


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That Ranger looks the dogs danglies.


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

Now that's what I'd call an 'Urban Assault vehicle'! I'm not really into these kind of machines but I love that one! ...Particularly liked the look of the interior


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

We have one of those as the works vehicle. Just be carefull in the corners when it's wet:doublesho:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thats a beast that
Who bought your BM?


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks folks for the comments.
BM was traded in, was so clean dealer just put it straight on forecourt and sold it that week LOL


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

FlyingfocRS said:


> Thanks folks for the comments.
> BM was traded in, was so clean dealer just put it straight on forecourt and sold it that week LOL


You sell with alloys?


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

pete330 said:


> You sell with alloys?


Yeah, they were just the standard fit 5 series 18 inchers.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Now I like that Focus!! (but not the stickers)

Any suspension/geometry work done on that?


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

stickers have all now been removed.
no suspension work has been done.
Slowly returning a lot of it back to standard, but not totally, just a bit more subtle than it was when it was the demo vehicle.


----------

